# Festplattenaktivität blockiert USB-Ausgänge



## kastalonien (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

seit kurzen habe ich es mit einem sehr merkwürdigen Problem zu tun. Vorgestern gab' meine Festplatte seltsame Geräusche von sich, beim Neustart meines Notebooks konnte windows gar nicht von der Festplatte geladen werden. Nachdem ich das Notebook zwei Stunden aus hatte ging's wieder. Die Festplatte arbeitete etwas langsamer, klang aber normal...
doch seitdem scheint eine Aktivität der Festplatte den Datentransfer der USB-Ausgänge zu blockieren, meine externe USB-Soundkarte gibt den Sound bei Festplattenaktivität nur verzerrt wieder und auch die Maus fängt an zu ruckeln...

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit derartigen Fehlern?

Danke für Antworten...


----------



## AndreG (25. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

Eine Festplatte macht meist nicht umsonst komische Geräusche. Also würd ich mich mal um den Zusatnd deiner Platte kümmern/sorgen.

Sprich mal die SMART-Werte anschaun, Diognosetools etc. Denn wenn deine Platte nicht mehr mit dem Datenaufkommen zurechtkommt, (weil Defekt) kann es gut sein das der USB daher keine Bandbreite (Lesezugriff) mehr hat.

Mfg Andre


----------

